# stainless



## fernballan (Dec 3, 2018)

Turn outside diameter. Facing. And turning conical inner diameter 700mm deep


----------



## benmychree (Dec 3, 2018)

Fraught with danger/peril, without a spider inside and support from tailstock center.


----------



## fernballan (Dec 3, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Fraught with danger/peril, without a spider inside and support from tailstock center.


Very light cut low rpm and extra fastenings in the chuck


----------



## benmychree (Dec 3, 2018)

fernballan said:


> Very light cut low rpm and extra fastenings in the chuck


Just as I said, regardless of a few extra strap clamps and light cuts; is it worth breaking something to not take normal precautions with ordinary shop practice?


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 3, 2018)

Some like to hang out on the proverbial limb, I've been known to at times. Where there is life, there is danger


----------



## aliva (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd be curious to see the final results. To lazy to set up a steady rest?


----------



## fernballan (Dec 14, 2018)




----------

